# Walthers Fuel & Oil project



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The golf season ended for me last last week so I ordered the Walthers Fuel & Oil kit and installed it today. I didn't built the kit per instructions. I added a pipe bridge and other piping I had left over from another project. 

George.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice, yes. I bought one of those kits and later a piping kit. Yours gives me an idea to borrow, I'm about to redo my layout and upgrade to DCC and will still have the tank farm for rail and semi-trucks


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good looking scene.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice tank farm. 

You need some valves on the bottom of the tanks.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> You need some valves on the bottom of the tanks.


Thanks everyone, Your right about the valves. I did put valves on the front of the horizontal tanks.
Maybe I'll post a front view soon. I don't plan on installing anymore values at this point.
I guess the structural engineer forgot?
I was on a job once where once the engineer forgot a critical component. Maybe it's the same guy?

George


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Been working with tanks somehow all my life. ( after 17 years old) 
Those 3 tanks without the valves that get top loaded, I am trying to figure out what they do?
You have pipes going in the top to fill? Then the bottom pipes on those tanks run on the ground and go into the top of the other tanks.
They serve no purpose? Unless you had a pump (with a shutoff valve) to pump liquid over to them. Then they would make sense.

Though it does looks good.  Nice and neat too.

Maybe I am missing something because I can't see the other side?
Post a picture of down by the tanker cars too?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> Maybe I am missing something because I can't see the other side?
> Post a picture of down by the tanker cars too?


The the vertical tanks feed the horizonal tanks which have shut off values in front of the tanks. These horizonal tanks feed the oil trucks.
There is a pump house between the car pumping platform and the pipes that go over the pipe bridge. I didn't finish the roof so I left it out for the moment.
Would this all work in the real world? I don't think so? I was waiting for some scenery I ordered to finish off the front. It will be here in a couple of days and I'll post a front view. 
I feared that some pipe guy would rat me out.

George.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theamazingswal said:


> The the vertical tanks feed the horizonal tanks which have shut off values in front of the tanks. These horizonal tanks feed the oil trucks.
> There is a pump house between the car pumping platform and the pipes that go over the pipe bridge. I didn't finish the roof so I left it out for the moment.
> Would this all work in the real world? I don't think so? I was waiting for some scenery I ordered to finish off the front. It will be here in a couple of days and I'll post a front view.
> I feared that some pipe guy would rat me out.
> ...


I was just messing with you, no one will see that but me.
It looks great, nice and neat. 
I want to see more.
Do you have a time period that your modeling?

I was reading your thread and had a flexible straw I was drinking with,,, with a little paint it would make a perfect pipe. 
And with the flex you can make a nice neat bend on the pipe.
Different sized straws for different sized pipes.
A big straw would work even on N scale, as the size of the tank would dictate the size of the pipe.

I like tanks farms, any scale.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought one of those fueling platforms to go with my Walthers Tank Set, I looked high and low for a set of N Scale refinery pipes and only saw HO size SOOOO I bought them too. One set came with what could be N Scale and it has valves, turns, and such that could be used. On another note the larger pipes could be used for a municipal water system (fresh or funky water), especially good if you model a river or large creek on your layout


----------

